# RE: Dish Network



## jt232007 (Mar 23, 2012)

Does CSN Bay Area and California broadcast in HD permanently now on Dish? I have Comcast but had Dish b4 and got tired of the joined in progress (JIP). I'm thinking about switching back b/c of the new Hopper Whole-Home HD DVR but don't want to have to deal w/ the JIP again.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

No, RSN's are HD for specific games only. They are not 24/7 and no word if or when they may be.


----------



## jt232007 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, Thank you!  I believe DirecTV still broadcast those channels in HD right?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I believe those they do, though I just learned even Direct is not always broadcasting all RSN's 24/7 in HD. Apparently for instance in San Diego there is an RSN that is not full time, and another one in Arizona I think... Perhaps more I don't know about. But the fact is the chance of a 24/7 is far more certain with Direct, Dish does not do it.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

FYI - if you don't like JIPs Directv should be your choice. I'm more than slightly upset with DISH. The opening games (MLB) between the Seattle Mariners & the Oakland Athletics, broadcast live from Tokyo...3 & 2 am PT -- were NOT available in HD, just a very fuzzy SD feed via ROOTSPORTSNW (426). COMCASTSPORTSNETCALIFORNIA (409) didn't even carry the broadcasts...at least they weren't in the guide. Now I understand the lack of transponder space prevents DISH from offering all games in HD, but this situation is very different...they just didn't do it...NO EXCUSES. Not even JIP...just plain JIP.


----------

